# Happy 1st birthday Brick!



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't believe he is already 1! We are absolutely in love with him :wub: Still a silly puppy who make us laugh, but again, serious when we works  

His second day with us (11 weeks old) and now at 1y :wub:









He destroyed every toy he had, except Kong extreme ball (solid one) so we bought him 2 Kong toys (I hope they will last more than a day) and one long stick (that already have some cracks) for his birthday. He can't decide which is his favorite yet 










two at once, no problem










silly puppy


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

He is honestly one of my favorites on here! What a gorgeous guy! :wub: Happy 1st birthday, handsome!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Brick,you handsome devil!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome!! Love the photos


----------



## Cassi (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy birthday! He's quite striking!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday: handsome!!

Happy 1st Birthday Brick!! Enjoy your new birthday toys!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He's a beautiful dog! Happy Birthday Brick!


----------



## Daniela (Jan 14, 2016)

*Happy 1st b'day!!!*

:birthday:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks everybody! :hug: 



CindyMDBecker said:


> He is honestly one of my favorites on here! What a gorgeous guy! :wub: Happy 1st birthday, handsome!


I'm glad you like this little guy  

As for enjoining his toys, well, he already destroyed the stick toy and the red Kong toy lost some pieces... so, at least I know which was his favorite


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Brick!!! You must be nice to red riding hood:grinning:


----------

